# المنتديات الأردنية > المنتدى العسكري الاردني >  تعال وشوف رجال الامن النشامى

## معاذ ملحم

رقيب سير يحبط عملية نشل 15 الف دينار فـي ماركا

 تعرض مواطن ظهر امس إلى عملية نشل من احد اللصوص بعد ان سحب من رصيده مبلغ 15 الف دينار من بنك في ماركا الا ان تزامن وجود رقيب سير في المنطقة حال دون فرار اللص بالمبلغ حيث تمكن الشرطي من القبض عليه واعادة المبلغ لصاحبه.
وابلغ مصدر ان : المواطن وبعد ان خرج من البنك وبحوزته المبلغ فاجأه شخص وخطف منه مبلغ المال وفر هاربا ولكنه لم يستطع الفرار بالمبلغ حيث كان رقيب السير له المرصاد وتمكن من الامساك به.

----------


## العالي عالي

كل الشكر للامن العام على الجهود الكبيرة لحماية الوطن والمواطن

----------


## عُبادة

كل الشكر للشعب كامل والشرطة خاصة
لانه الموقف لو صار قدام اي شخص في هذا البلد لقام بنفس ما قام به الشرطي لانهم كلهم شهامة

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الاردن اردنا  ولازم نحميه بأدينا

----------


## mylife079

شكرا كتير الك 

بدي اغنية هيبه الفوتيك ل امل شبلي

----------


## ajluni top

اجمل تحيه لحماة الوطن والاردن اولا

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكورين يا شباب على الموضوع الحلو 


يسلمووووووووووو


على المشاركة

----------

